# Will a 150 amp breaker fit in a 200 amp meter main panel



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

As long as the panel is rated higher than the breaker it should be no issue.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Shaggrock said:


> I need to replace a meter and main breaker. The existing is 150 amp breaker feeding the house. I cant find An outdoor rated 150 amp meter main anywhere. So i was wondering if i can just buy a 200 amp main and just insert the 150 amp breaker in it. Removing the 200 amp breaker it comes with. Is it code and if it is which manufacturer would most likely be compatible.
> Thank you


 
I've done this with Milbank meters

and have consulted Milbank on it

Milbank states it is _perfectly_ fine

_<but>_

it voids the warranty if anyone _but_ Milbank does the swap

_your _milage may vary on other models/ makes

~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Why would it void the warranty? The breaker is under warranty when you buy it and so is the panel. There is no reason you cannot size down the main as long as the breaker is designed to fit.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i suspect it has to do with properly tourqed assmeblage Denny....~CS~


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Milbank is merely covering their butts, liability-wise.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Shaggrock said:


> I need to replace a meter and main breaker. The existing is 150 amp breaker feeding the house. I cant find An outdoor rated 150 amp meter main anywhere. So i was wondering if i can just buy a 200 amp main and just insert the 150 amp breaker in it. Removing the 200 amp breaker it comes with. Is it code and if it is which manufacturer would most likely be compatible.
> Thank you



Just curious. . . . . Are you an electrician?


----------



## Shaggrock (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes i am an electrician mostly commercial work. I should have been more specific, can i bu for example a seimens, square d, ge etc panel and breaker and expect the 150 amp breaker to fit in the 200 amp panel i never heard of that one you mentioned earlier in the thread. And would it be code.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

When you replace that breaker it's no longer mill banks breaker so they won't take the liability if that replacement breaker fails :thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Shaggrock said:


> Yes i am an electrician mostly commercial work. I should have been more specific, can i bu for example a seimens, square d, ge etc panel and breaker and expect the 150 amp breaker to fit in the 200 amp panel i never heard of that one you mentioned earlier in the thread. And would it be code.


Generally the 150 will be the same as the 200 amp. Just order the same style and you'll have no problem. 

I get the feeling you are not licensed to do this work.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

is it a main breaker panel inside? If it is 25' tap rule might apply.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

The breakers should interchange with no issue but as others said any kind of warranty will be voided. Why not just upgrade the wire and go with 200amp?


----------

